# What's your average fare per trip?



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

1. From your driver dashboard, use the drop down to select a reporting period of 365 days.
2. Take your total fares and divide it by the total # of trips.
3. Note if it's UberX, XL, Lux/Select (or what percentage of each)
4. Note your country/city/region


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm not doing all that math. According to sherpa share I'm right at fourteen bucks per fare. Also consistently in the top ten for my market on earnings and daily average. Pimp.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

*$8.64*

90% UberX, 10% UberSELECT
Cleveland, OH US


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> I'm not doing all that math. According to sherpa share I'm right at fourteen bucks per fare. Also consistently in the top ten for my market on earnings and daily average. Pimp.


All that math - you mean dividing one number by another? If you need help, let me know 
Sherpashare over estimates revenues and earnings.
My Sherpashare gross per trip is $12.70 - a lot higher than just taking my more accurate $8.64/trip Uber numbers.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

$11.05 uberx 
CA.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

About $14 give or take here in Australia. The dashboard however counts a cancelled trip at no fare as being a trip.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> 2. Take your total fares and divide it by *the total # of trips.*


This number includes cancels... which will drag the average down.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> About $14 give or take here in Australia. The dashboard however counts a cancelled trip at no fare as being a trip.


But it is a failed trip attempt, you made the trip to pickup location.


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Jan 6, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> 1. From your driver dashboard, use the drop down to select a reporting period of 365 days.
> 2. Take your total fares and divide it by the total # of trips.
> 3. Note if it's UberX, XL, Lux/Select (or what percentage of each)
> 4. Note your country/city/region


I'm always amused by these posts - some share that info too!

The best way I've found to get that info in my market is to actually drive the platforms - why would an anonymous stranger be willing to share that with me?

I'll respectfully decline the invitation to divulge


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Avg. $20 per trip. XL also. No geographic disclosure provided other than U.S. Bulk of fares done prior to last rate cut.


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> 1. From your driver dashboard, use the drop down to select a reporting period of 365 days.
> 2. Take your total fares and divide it by the total # of trips.
> 3. Note if it's UberX, XL, Lux/Select (or what percentage of each)
> 4. Note your country/city/region


Wouldn't this information be more relevant for the *past 30 days* instead of 365 days? The past year spans across 2+ rate cuts for most people... so averages are skewed higher than true current earnings.

Taking my last 30 days dashboard, dividing fares by trips = $7.72 which is absolutely abysmal. This is for UberX in Dallas (0.90 mile/0.15 min). Guarantees are not factored in.

Taking my last 365 days, dividing fares by trips = $10.29.

Taking my net fares after commission since our last rate cut, plus guarantees, my true net pay per trip is $10.93 at current rates on UberX.

HOWEVER... Dallas just discontinued the winter warmup guarantees, so short of some last minute hourly specials, it's about time to stop driving -- otherwise my net will plummet back toward the $7's. I'll hit the road again when they put $40/hr back on the table.


----------



## Carlos Xavier (Aug 1, 2014)

670 trips
365 days (since last July) - $9.23/ trip average
UberX
Raleigh, NC


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

Hubby
14.20
UberX
Milwaukee, WI


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> This number includes cancels... which will drag the average down.


That's ok - it's all relative: as long as everyone uses the same methodology then the averages will be relevant if not precise.

Besides, 'cancels' ARE trips we initially accepted, usually spend at least some time & money on, and IMO should be counted.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Drive777 said:


> Wouldn't this information be more relevant for the *past 30 days* instead of 365 days?


Valid and important point - so start your OWN thread!


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Valid and important point - so start your OWN thread!


Um, I still posted my numbers didn't I? This thread is relevant to both. Compare your last 30 figures to your last 365 and see firsthand how Uber screwed you over. More miles and expenses, less pay per mile / trip.


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

$12 UBERX North NJ


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

lol this week its only $7.35 average with 21 trips. $13.06 average per trip life time!


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> 1. From your driver dashboard, use the drop down to select a reporting period of 365 days.
> 2. Take your total fares and divide it by the total # of trips.
> 3. Note if it's UberX, XL, Lux/Select (or what percentage of each)
> 4. Note your country/city/region


Last summer my average fare was $40, because I only did airport runs, now Its $0, because you lose money now ubering at $.75 a mile! :-(


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I started in early December so for 365= $8.74
Last 30= 8.25
Last 7= 8.85 
I'm in Orange County- Uber X
My last 7 days jumped because I worked friday and saturday, which I usually don't.
I do this part-time and mostly work Sunday-Thursdays nights, somewhere between 8:00pm to maybe 4 or 5 AM.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

After 1651 trips: $12.44


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland

Well-Known Member









Drive777 said: ↑ 


Wouldn't this information be more relevant for the past 30 days instead of 365 days?

Absolutely not!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> $11.05 uberx
> CA.


$10.63
Mid Jan.

The weekly report keeps saying $13 hr. If the cancelations were taken out maybe.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> 1. From your driver dashboard, use the drop down to select a reporting period of 365 days.
> 2. Take your total fares and divide it by the total # of trips.
> 3. Note if it's UberX, XL, Lux/Select (or what percentage of each)
> 4. Note your country/city/region


San Diego, UberBLACK/SUV (about 50/50 ) and the average is $38 per trip.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

$12.14 Louisville KY


----------



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

Last 365: $11.86, Last 30: 9.82, UberX Philly (I'm primarily based out of Central NJ though).


----------

